# MU for a Band



## Tubachick02 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, so I am being hired by a band to do all the MU for them.  They are a sorta metal/hard Rock type band.  I am a rockabilly girl that does my best to look like a pin-up most of the time.  I am a good MUA at Prescriptives and know the techniques but am going into uncharted territory here.  Anyone able to give me any clues as to what I can do with these lovely ladies?

Here is their Myspace page, there are pics of them on it

http://www.myspace.com/angelsofdistortion

Thanks in advance


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2007)

Research. Also, talk to your clients and find out what they are looking for, and have them use concrete examples from existing images.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree.  They hired you, ad they have to wear it.  They will be more pleased if you listen to them, take their concerns/needs and create a great look for them.


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

Get their input, but you may have some great ideas for them, that they should try out. It's a great oppurtunity for them to try out some new things & you can certainly get some great inspiration from FOTDs here! Have fun!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 5, 2007)

ok, i just got off a conferance call with them and what they want is something different for the show they are performing in as it is an audition with a record rep ( i know they guy sad as it it)  The last audition they had said they looked "too intense" for their age (15-17) so they want some thing more age appropriate but still edgy.

I was thinking less black as all the girls are blonde, more like Amy Lee from evanesence(sp?), can you think of any other female rockers that always look hot yet edgy?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

  can you think of any other female rockers that always look hot yet edgy?  
 
Once again I reiterate- research. Rock history, record labels and their bands, etc. There is no dirth of information out there, especially photo-editorial. Get thee to the library, and to the internet, and start looking around. You've been hired to do this, which says to me this is a job you want to persue after this one gig. That means that you have to do the work that goes with it, which includes research for inspiration on which to base your clients looks.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 5, 2007)

How fun! I would have them look for pictures of looks they like and would want to try. Just make em look like rock stars! You can use bright colros on their eyes and smoke them out with black, things like that. This is one of the times when you can really stretch looks a lot further and make them really edgey. Once again, have them look up pictures and dont' hold back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## aeni (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Once again I reiterate- research. Rock history, record labels and their bands, etc. There is no dirth of information out there, especially photo-editorial. Get thee to the library, and to the internet, and start looking around. You've been hired to do this, which says to me this is a job you want to persue after this one gig. That means that you have to do the work that goes with it, which includes research for inspiration on which to base your clients looks._

 
x2 on the library.  There's tons of cool images in books that aren't even in Google Images.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_ There's tons of cool images in books that aren't even in Google Images._

 
Really?  No way!  I didn't think that was possible?!?!  hehehe


----------



## aeni (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Really?  No way!  I didn't think that was possible?!?!  hehehe_

 
Seriously, some people don't remember that.  I actually met a girl tonight who didn't believe me when I told her where eggs came from.


----------



## Holly (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Seriously, some people don't remember that. I actually met a girl tonight who didn't believe me when I told her where eggs came from._

 






 :spy:  Wow.

But yeah I agree with the above posts. Research online. There's so much info out there, you just need to find it


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have found a few images, i just need some more things to look for, like bands that have females in them that are that gere(sp) so far I have Amy Lee, Debbie Harry, Kittie, Otep, and Biff Naked


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I always admired the contestants' makeup in Rockstar Supernova.  The look was usually strong eyes with a lot of glitter and glam...very pretty.


----------



## triccc (Apr 23, 2007)

cyndi lauper, pat benatar, gwen stefani, joan jett, terri nunn from berlin, monique powell from save ferris.. 

you could get lots and lots of ideas from just looking around, but you gotta get real specific with what they want. if what they are going for is something more age appropriate, they might want something like avril lavigne?

who knows... your best bet is to get some ideas and show them examples and ask what hey would like best.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 23, 2007)

Totally unrelated, but I have to say that Kittie's makeup artist (if they have one) needs to be fired...or they need to take some lessons.  My best friend took pics at their show last week & their makeup was horrendous-like a 13 year old goth girl did it....kinda made me throw up a little.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of smudged black eyeliner, as pale as possible


----------

